# Which Cal/Mag Supplement for RO Water?



## Auburn1985 (Sep 22, 2013)

I grow in Super Soil.  And I want to use RO water.  

I assume I'll need to add a Cal/Mag supplement.  But which one, how much, and how often?

Thanks.


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2013)

I use Botanicare Cal-Mag Plus (NPK Ratio 2-0-0)....


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 22, 2013)

if u have right ingrediants in your super soil, you wont need calmag.
teas will be your friend here and you can do what ever your girl needs.
but theres tonnes of soil guys here that will help a lot more than I will


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I use Botanicare Cal-Mag Plus (NPK Ratio 2-0-0)....



How do you tell when you need to add it?


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> How do you tell when you need to add it?



If you start seeing deficiencies that look like you need it. I don't grow in Super Soil but in my soil I don't think it could hurt even if it were not needed. jmo


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 22, 2013)

Do you just _want_ to use RO water, or is your tap really that bad?

RO water is not the best thing for organics since it is pretty much dead. So unless you must use it, you're way better off with plain old tap.

A bit more dolomite should take care of the cal mag issues. But like Hampster said, the bottled stuff shouldn't hurt even if not needed.

Wet


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 22, 2013)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Do you just _want_ to use RO water, or is your tap really that bad?
> 
> RO water is not the best thing for organics since it is pretty much dead. So unless you must use it, you're way better off with plain old tap.
> 
> ...



I was just afraid of chlorine issues.  Other than that, I would LOVE to use just my tap water.  I suspect the overall quality of my tap water is good.  I was just afraid of chlorine.


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 22, 2013)

Those drops for aquarium use work just fine and trust me, tropical fish are way more sensitive than any plant.

Adding a bit of organic matter to the water also works, the chlorine/chloramine reacts with it and gets neutralized.

My city uses chloramine, but I've never noticed any ill effects in the 5+ years I've lived here. The water report has it at less than 4PPM.

I only de chlorinate when I'm making teas, or microbes, or soluble mycos. Things of that nature. For regular watering, it's right out of the hose.

Get a water report online from your water system. Just google *your city*+water system and see just what you have.

Wet


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2013)

Wet... I use R/O water for my indoor girls while feeding the soil. I do not like the fluoride in the city water for the girls. They really shine using R/O water with Cal/Mg added every time. I use 1ml per gallon.


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 23, 2013)

If needed and working well, it's a good thing

What I was yapping about is people going to the expense and bother because of reading on the internet that's it's a 'must have' to grow. Like CO2 set ups when a decent exhaust fan would supply all that's needed.

I also might have been thinking of distilled with the 'dead water' comment. I do know you're not even supposed to drink that stuff on a regular basis.

Old timers strikes again.

Wet


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah ..is not a must have but is nice.

Same for CO2.

And you are correct _they_ say not to drink R/O and/or distilled water all the time.


----------

